# Where to buy Metricide in Toronto?



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm not even sure what type of store might stock this. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Or better yet, to a store that has it.

Looking to pick up some to replace my excel that is running out.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Never ordered personally.

However, I have found it for sale from hair and grooming suppliers. Some may only do B2B, but others may do smaller orders. Even beauty supplies shops around town should have them.


----------



## Wasurete (May 2, 2017)

If you're closer to mississauga, you can go to medical mart in the heartland town centre. Just email them before in case they need to ship it in.


----------



## clambier (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi sorry for the question but what do you metricide for?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

metricide is what seachem excel is made of, Glutareldahyde.


----------



## clambier (Jun 4, 2017)

With the metricide would the dose be the same as the excel. And I see there is also a metricide 14 and 28. Are those stronger


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

clambier said:


> With the metricide would the dose be the same as the excel. And I see there is also a metricide 14 and 28. Are those stronger


If using metricide 14 you dose half or dilute it with distilled water and dose full.


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I literally just bought it today. A company called Stevens (stevens.ca) in Brampton. $26 taxes in for a gallon.
I emailed them and they prepared the order and I picked it up at reception


----------

